# IDAGIO and their disgustingly aggressive marketing



## zelenka (Feb 8, 2018)

google something related to classical music? see IDAGIO's ads, newsletter in my email inbox? see IDAGIO's ads, a zillion paid articles with positive shill reviews written in the same week by countless major news outlets and blogs, I wish their product was as half as good as their aggressive marketing. when I canceled their way too expensive subscription for an incomplete library and buggy experience,they still charged me. That is as close as a scam would go. I can't even believe that people would choose this amateurish product over Spotify or even Naxos library. Is IDAGIO worth it? imo NO. I wish they would spend their money on improving their product instead of begging for users everywhere.


----------



## zelenka (Feb 8, 2018)

no comment? that's okay I guess :/


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

A combination of adblock plus and ublock origin will work wonders on issues like that.

I Google tons to classical music tips, and never see intrusive ads or emails. 

I guess I get a lot from HDTracks, but I use the store frequently.


----------



## zelenka (Feb 8, 2018)

MatthewWeflen said:


> A combination of adblock plus and ublock origin will work wonders on issues like that.
> 
> I Google tons to classical music tips, and never see intrusive ads or emails.
> 
> I guess I get a lot from HDTracks, but I use the store frequently.


Thanks, but it's more than just ads, they obviously bribe journalists to write shill reviews about them, last month I saw shill reviews about them in Vogue, Bloomberg, NY Times, Forbes, Financial Times in one week! I was listening to BBC music magazine podcast a few weeks ago and they were promoting them. This is a very fishy company. A company that doesn't cancel your subscription when you uninstall their service is a scam. Period.


----------



## maussf (Apr 28, 2019)

Very strange since my own experience with IDAGIO is simply first class. No problem at all to find Walcha, Karl Richter, all Vierne Symphonies and some very polite exchanges by mail when I did ask them to find Absalom & Erythrée from Paliashvily : answer : DGG did not give them the right to put inside IDAGIO.
About your problem of subscription, I am sure that a mail to their service will correct quickly this problem.
Now, the way IDAGIO works, is simply more efficient than all others services of this kind. Just one missing point versus QOBUS : they do not have, yet, the best mode of quality of streaming.


----------



## samm (Jul 4, 2011)

Who pays subscriptions for streaming services like this? It's music paid for over and over again whenever re-listening occurs. Okay it's better than owning a trillion CDs, but not much.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

That's actually a great idea for a website. classical music (1700-1900 or something) exclusive streaming.


----------



## zelenka (Feb 8, 2018)

looks like somebody already had the same experience an posted it on reddit

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/classicalmusic/comments/cudgr1


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I keep seeing these threads, and I keep wondering why more people don’t simply opt for Apple Music. It has the widest classical selection of any app I know.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

zelenka said:


> looks like somebody already had the same experience an posted it on reddit
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/classicalmusic/comments/cudgr1


I'm sorry you're upset. But speaking as a private citizen and music lover... On complaints of this nature, I look at the _complainers_ as much as the services, and some seem to make any problem that crops up even worse by their attitude or the way they deal with it. If there are paid articles promoting this classical music streaming service - which I doubt - there's no way of knowing for sure unless one asks them. It looks like what Idagio is trying to do is to stream classical music in the same way that pop music is being streamed. But _no_ streaming service is going to survive with unhappy customers, especially in their start-up phase. So if it's a product I like and something goes wrong, I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt and contact them personally and find out what's going on at their end, and not with attitude. They are not going to continue to get good press if they are offering a lousy product or service... Some new businesses or services get publicity by sending out _press releases,_ and some of the publications could have found out about Idagio through one of them and decided to write about it because it seems like a good idea. Not everyone is a mercenary journalist and you have no way of knowing for sure if someone has been bribed or paid to promote the service. It sounds like you're making that assumption because you're unhappy with their service and believe that no one would be writing about it otherwise. Most reputable publications look into whatever they're going to write about it because promoting a scam for a short-sighted profit would be a negative reflection on them. In any event, may your unhappiness be sorted out.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

zelenka said:


> looks like somebody already had the same experience an posted it on reddit
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/classicalmusic/comments/cudgr1


Yes. 'Somebody.'


----------



## zelenka (Feb 8, 2018)

Lisztian said:


> Yes. 'Somebody.'


valid point and I am not even mad because I might have guessed the same tbqh, but if you're following I posted a similar thread about ClassicFM here on Talkclassical FIVE MONTHS AGO. Classic FM website hate thread So this is not the first time I talk about the scummy techniques of companies. Also, what about all those negative reviews on Apple and Android stores? are all those by me? did I buy all these devices and then subscribed to the app such many times to write the same complaints? read yourself, the same complaints by this thread and the reddit's thread are in the store reviews https://appgrooves.com/app/idagio-classical-music-by-classical-music-streaming-idagio/negative


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I use Amazon music. They seem to have most of what I look for. Yes amazon is a money thirsty unfeeling corporate mega giant that is in league with the US government to own your soul, but the music service is OK.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

IDAGIO review: https://audionewsroom.net/2018/09/idagio-review-classical-music-streaming-done-right-now-available-in-north-america-too.html
This does not look like a paid ad. StudioNewsRoom (or simply ANR), is, since 2007, an online music technology magazine featuring news, software reviews, hardware reviews and exclusive interviews with makers, developers and artists. Apparently, there is no contract with Idagio, no cancellation fees and no commitment - one can cancel online at any time. But sometimes it might be necessary to make sure that the cancellation has gone through and not been automatically renewed.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

When it comes to advertising, half of all advertising budgets are wasted - the problem is that you can never be certain which half! Consequently some throw everything (and then some) at the wall and see which sticks!


----------



## zelenka (Feb 8, 2018)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I use Amazon music. They seem to have most of what I look for. Yes amazon is a money thirsty unfeeling corporate mega giant that is in league with the US government to own your soul, but the music service is OK.


imo nothing wrong if you're aware that some company is evil but still pay for one of its products because you like it, but at least you're aware of it


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't know how to listen to _any_ music, especially recorded music, without being at least a little complicit in some kind of evil.

But I hope you find a better service.

For myself, I have opted to own a trillion CDs.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

I was going to open a separate (dedicated) thread on Idagio (Berlin-based classical music streaming service), but found this thread instead.

If Idagio can organize META data in a way that enriches (and keeps interesting) classical music, then that's a good thing. It's a grand plan ... and the founders are young and passionate (which is what this sort of project needs--other than seed investments!).
In any case, many classical aficionados are late mid age and older (or will be: the silver tsunami). And my be put off by having to learn (and pay for) one more app or service.

A brief overview, that was posted on an audiophile YouTube channel, is here:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2020)

Trying out Idagio Free now. 4.99 a month seems a decent charge (compared to 9.99 for Spotify). I like the easy way I can search for a work and its various interpretations, though I've yet to check how well it compares to Spotify in terms of how many are available. I like that I can see the key details of the album properly without having to rely on squinting at the album cover!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I don’t find their marketing “disgustingly aggressive.” I think their interface is the greatest of all streaming apps I know, and their selection the most admirable. But I had to ditch ‘em for Primephonic for two reasons - no alphabetical arrangement of saved albums, so your digital “collection” is just a willy-nilly jumble, and since I have to listen on my computer, they only have gapless playback on mobile while is absolutely necessary. No problem recommending it though if those two things don’t bother you.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

samm said:


> Who pays subscriptions for streaming services like this? It's music paid for over and over again whenever re-listening occurs. Okay it's better than owning a trillion CDs, but not much.


I'd love to own a trillion CDs but finding space for them would be a nightmare. A billion of them would be more manageable.


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> I'd love to own a trillion CDs but finding space for them would be a nightmare. A billion of them would be more manageable.


[does math]

A billion CDs, without cases, stacked on their sides, would require 789 miles of shelving.

Better clear out the garage.


----------



## VitellioScarpia (Aug 27, 2017)

ribonucleic said:


> [does math]
> 
> A billion CDs, without cases, stacked on their sides, would require 789 miles of shelving.
> 
> Better clear out the garage.


I will clear the garage for the billion CD's but I will also keep the cases. I am sucker for the pictures, the libretti, etc. :lol:


----------

